# FE DIAGNOSTICS CIVIL PM APRIL 2008



## STEEL MAN (Aug 26, 2008)

THIS IS WHAT I GOT FROM NCEES I FAILED!

FE DIAGNOSTICS APRIL 2008

MATH 47

PROBAB 25

CHEMISTRY	18

COMPUTERS	50

ETHICS 88

ECONOMICS	40

MECHANICS 77

STRENGTH 62

MAT PROP 38

FLUID 50

ELECT 27

THERMO 25

AM AVE 45.6

SURVEY 43

HYDRAULICS	71

SOIL 11

ENVI 43

TRANSPO 29

STRUC ANALY	33

STRUC DESIGN	100

CONS MAN 83

MATERIALS	60

PM AVE 52.6

TOT AVE 49.07


----------



## benbo (Aug 26, 2008)

I've read in some fairly reputable places that the passing score for the FE is generally around 55%. You can't take that to the bank, but I even read that on a state board website at one time.

As opposed to the PE score, which nobody really knows, but is probably around 70%.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Aug 26, 2008)

Well, first off, it looks like you made the right choice by doing Civil in the afternoon rather than General. And, it Benbo is right, you're overall score isn't too far off the mark.

For your next try, I would take a good, hard look at any topics that you scored 50% or lower. Those are the spots that you're likely to be able to pick up some points. Also, take a look at the NCEES exam specifications. All topics are NOT weighted equally. For instance, Math is 15% of the morning exam, while all of the other topics are 10% or less.

I analyzed your diagnostics for you:



STEEL MAN said:


> THIS IS WHAT I GOT FROM NCEES I FAILED!
> FE DIAGNOSTICS APRIL 2008
> 
> MATH	*(15%)* 47 *9/19 *
> ...


----------



## STEEL MAN (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks guys, I do appreciate your analysis on this, I need more or less 10 pts to pass or ten more correct problems.

I will try to study more on the PM subjects Math and Mechanics

I hope I will make it this Fall 2008.

Again thanks.


----------



## squishles10 (Aug 28, 2008)

I think you might want to throw in some soils and chemistry. You don't want to just try for 10 points- the next test could be a lot harder, or just problems that youre not as good at solving. As Tex said, the subjects less than 50% are where I'd study first, especially if there are a lot of problems in that area. If you got less than 25% in the topic, I would study that regardless of the number of topics. You have plenty of time to cover a lot of topics before October- make use of all that time.


----------



## Katiebug (Aug 30, 2008)

I'd suggest going over the Stats &amp; Probability stuff again, along with Chem, E&amp;M, Fluids, and Thermo.

I hate probability (HATE!) and am struggling mightily through chem. Not sure how much effort will be worth it in E&amp;M, since anything beyond Ohm's Law results in my eyes glazing over - but I will be trying to review that, anyways. You might be able to pick up a few points at least!

Fluids and Thermo are both lesser percentages of the morning test, but are probably worth going over anyways.

My personal goal in review is to get at least 50% on the diagnostic exams at the beginning of each FERM section. I go through each chapter, do the problems at the end, and then go back and do the diagnostic for the whole group of chapters. If I get better than 50% on the diagnostic, I move on. I'm having a very hard time breaking myself of the notion that I need to labor over a tough question until I get it right - that will waste a lot of time on the actual exam.


----------



## squishles10 (Sep 2, 2008)

Katiebug said:


> I'd suggest going over the Stats &amp; Probability stuff again, along with Chem, E&amp;M, Fluids, and Thermo.
> I hate probability (HATE!) and am struggling mightily through chem. Not sure how much effort will be worth it in E&amp;M, since anything beyond Ohm's Law results in my eyes glazing over - but I will be trying to review that, anyways. You might be able to pick up a few points at least!
> 
> Fluids and Thermo are both lesser percentages of the morning test, but are probably worth going over anyways.
> ...


Get a Silent Timer. Best tool I took. It recalcs the time you have left per question so you wont stop on one question for too long. They made me keep mine on the floor but thats okay and they make a watch too. worth the $20 i promise.


----------



## denise83 (Nov 10, 2008)

STEEL MAN said:


> THIS IS WHAT I GOT FROM NCEES I FAILED!
> FE DIAGNOSTICS APRIL 2008
> 
> MATH 47
> ...



I also failed here are my results. Can some one please tell me what areas to concentrate on for April 2009?

Mathematics 21

Engineering Probability and Statistics 12

Chemistry 55

Computers 38

Ethics and Business Practices 75

Engineering Economics 30

Engineering Mechanics (Statics and Dynamics) 15

Strength of Materials 25

Material Properties 12

Fluid Mechanics 62

Electricity and Magnetism 18

Thermodynamics 50

Afternoon Knowledge Areas

Water Resources 40

Water and Wastewater Engineering 33

Air Quality Engineering 67

Solid and Hazardous Waste Engineering 56

Environmental Science and Management 44


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 10, 2008)

denise83 said:


> I also failed here are my results. Can some one please tell me what areas to concentrate on for April 2009?


I'd take a look at the following website and compare your diagnostic sheet to it

http://www.ncees.org/exams/fundamentals/fe_exam_specs.pdf

Math is a HUGE part of the morning test.


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 10, 2008)

ok, i'm bored clearly. . .

so you took the enviro pm - here's how things shake out more or less



> I also failed here are my results. Can some one please tell me what areas to concentrate on for April 2009?[fractions indicate approx correct out of # of probs in given topic]
> 
> *Mathematics (15%) 21 (4/19)*
> 
> ...


bolded areas are your problem areas. The am session murdered you. you can be weak in 1, maybe 2 areas (i.e. electricity &amp; thermo) But you gotta pull the other areas out good. you were abysmal (sorry for blunt speak) in 8 areas on am session! Your pm score wasn't passing, but wasn't overly problematic either. if you knocked out a good score on am section, it could have carried you. You really need to hit the FERM and get that am general portion better prepped for. good luck, i'm waiting on Oct results, but dont believe my State provides diagnostic breakdown. . .


----------



## denise83 (Nov 10, 2008)

error_matrix said:


> ok, i'm bored clearly. . .
> so you took the enviro pm - here's how things shake out more or less
> 
> bolded areas are your problem areas. The am session murdered you. you can be weak in 1, maybe 2 areas (i.e. electricity &amp; thermo) But you gotta pull the other areas out good. you were abysmal (sorry for blunt speak) in 8 areas on am session! Your pm score wasn't passing, but wasn't overly problematic either. if you knocked out a good score on am section, it could have carried you. You really need to hit the FERM and get that am general portion better prepped for. good luck, i'm waiting on Oct results, but dont believe my State provides diagnostic breakdown. . .


Thanks for the advice! I totally agree with you! Im taking two grad courses this semster which will really help in the PM section. I also am going to totally prepare for the AM part!


----------



## m151755 (Nov 10, 2008)

error_matrix said:


> ok, i'm bored clearly. . .
> so you took the enviro pm - here's how things shake out more or less
> 
> bolded areas are your problem areas. The am session murdered you. you can be weak in 1, maybe 2 areas (i.e. electricity &amp; thermo) But you gotta pull the other areas out good. you were abysmal (sorry for blunt speak) in 8 areas on am session! Your pm score wasn't passing, but wasn't overly problematic either. if you knocked out a good score on am section, it could have carried you. You really need to hit the FERM and get that am general portion better prepped for. good luck, i'm waiting on Oct results, but dont believe my State provides diagnostic breakdown. . .




Is Texas listed as one of those states that does not give a diagnostic report? I think I didd pretty well and would appreciate a little more than a "P" (hopefully).


----------



## benbo (Nov 11, 2008)

m151755 said:


> Is Texas listed as one of those states that does not give a diagnostic report? I think I didd pretty well and would appreciate a little more than a "P" (hopefully).


Everybody gives you a diagnostic report if you don't pass.

I think only Texas and Virgina give you a score if you pass. But you don't get a diagnostic if you pass.


----------



## wvgirl14 (Dec 23, 2008)

Here's my diagnostic: (i ran out of time and guess on the electricity)

MORNING

MATH 63%

ENG PROB AND STAT 38%

CHEMISTRY (DIDN'T HAVE IN COLLEGE) 18%

COMPUTERS 62%

ETHICS AND BUSINESS 100%

ENGINEERING ECON 40%

ENG MECHANICS 31%

STRENGTH OF MATERIALS 25%

MATERIAL PROPERTIES 25%

FLUID MECHANICS 75%

THERMODYNAMICS 50%

MORNING AVERAGE 44.67%

AFTERNOON

ADV. ENG MATH 50%

ENG PROB AND STAT 80%

BIOLOGY 67%

ENG ECON 50%

APP. OF ENG MECHANICS 62%

ENG MATERIALS 43%

FLUIDS 33%

ELECTRICITY AND MAGN 57%

THERMO 22%

PM AVERAGE 51.56%

TOTAL 48.11%


----------



## chaocl (Dec 23, 2008)

To wvgirl14:

Don't worry, take the FE next year again. I think you are close to pass this exam. You just need to prepare more morning Chemistry and electricity for the next time. Your afternoon score is passed but the morning part that you should get addition 7 to 10 points to pass.

I did the same general DS in the afternoon which I think that I might getting the same score as you but the morning part that I guess on the thermodynamics because I don't have times!


----------



## STEEL MAN (Dec 23, 2008)

wvgirl14 said:


> Here's my diagnostic: (i ran out of time and guess on the electricity)
> MORNING
> 
> MATH 63%
> ...


wvgirl,

your diagnostics is not that bad, we have the same problem, i ran out of time in AM too. I will do it again on April 2009. Good luck on your next attempt.


----------



## chaocl (Dec 23, 2008)

I think people who fail this Oct. 2008 FE general-general exam that will have higher percentage score in the afternoon than in the morning.

Question: Can people pass the FE exam with 0% in the morning but 100% in the afternoon or the other way around (100% morning and 0% afternoon)?


----------



## chaocl (Dec 24, 2008)

To wvgirl14:

I just find out that your afternoon "ELECTRICITY AND MAGN 57%" if you applied that to the morning then you will get 5 ro 6 points for the morning. Your morning part which will give you 49% and if you add your afternoon score that will give you overall 50 to 51%. Time is the main issue here so next time make sure to remeber some equations and definaitons in mind then it will shorter your time for solving problems.

Good Luck Next Time.


----------



## wvgirl14 (Dec 24, 2008)

Yeah I think if I would have had more time I could have picked up points in electrical. I am going to start after the holidays studying again. I am going to try to pick up more Chemistry and Materials. I also will do more practice exams to try to better manage my time. I did two before I took it this time, but I will do more this time and try to get better at solving more rapidly. I am determined to try and pass this test in April. Failing it only makes me want to pass it more.


----------



## chaocl (Jan 13, 2009)

I passed my Oct. 2008 FE exam in General DS (My second try). As promised that I will post my April 2008 Diagonostic Report.

MORNING

MATH 58%

ENG PROB AND STAT 75%

CHEMISTRY 64%

COMPUTERS 38%

ETHICS AND BUSINESS 50%

ENGINEERING ECON 50%

ENG MECHANICS 62%

STRENGTH OF MATERIALS 50%

MATERIAL PROPERTIES 38%

FLUID MECHANICS 38%

ELECTRICITY and MAGNESTISM 27%

THERMODYNAMICS 88%

AFTERNOON

ADV. ENG MATH 17%

ENG PROB AND STAT 40%

BIOLOGY 67%

ENG ECON 33%

APP. OF ENG MECHANICS 38%

ENG MATERIALS 71%

FLUIDS 22%

ELECTRICITY AND MAGN 43%

THERMO 33%

After I got my fail notice on June 23, 2008 that I prepared my Oct. 2008 FE General DS again on July 7th.

From July 7th to Oct FE exam that I prepared my general FE exam--

(1) Lindg manual book (every sections)

(2) 6 sample exam- 1 sample for lind book, 2 samples for fe review samples book 2nd edition, 2 samples for fe review samples book 1st edition and 1 sample from this website.

(3) On-line courses and their samples for every topics (free) - I forgot the website but I think people post here before that you can serach old post.

I hope everyone will pass April 2009 FE exam!!!!


----------



## chaocl (Jan 13, 2009)

I forgot to mention one important thing that make copy for all samples to large paper. DO NOT DIRECTLY TO DO ALL QUESTIONS ON THOSE BOOK. I did write on my book on the first try but I think it will only make you skip a lot of calculation and pensile mark because some pages that you need to bend the pages and that will make you unconfortable to do some problems.


----------



## wvgirl14 (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks chaocl for the tips. I am working my way through the FERM. I am just doing the FE style prob and diagnostic test for each section. I am writing down the ones I get wrong and will come back to those when I get through the book. I am also taking a percentage of how well I did and am going to focus on the weaker areas again at the end of my study schedule. I spend 2 hours a day studying using only the NCEES manual to work problems. Statics beat me down, but I did okay on dynamics and fluids. Now I am in Mechanics. I am trying to stay on a consistent schedule, but it gets hard with a one yr old and a husband who thinks I need a break from studying.


----------



## DrunknMunky (Jan 17, 2009)

I just got my results today. I failed, here are my diagnostics:

Mathematics 63%

Engineering Probability and Statistics 50%

Chemistry 73%

Computers 50%

Ethics and Business Practices 100%

Engineering Economics 40%

Engineering Mechanics (Statics and Dynamics) 46%

Strength of Materials 38%

Material Properties 50%

Fluid Mechanics 62%

Electricity and Magnetism 18%

Thermodynamics 75%

AM avg 55%

Advanced Engineering Mathematics 50%

Engineering Probability and Statistics 80%

Biology 67%

Engineering Economics 83%

Application of Engineering Mechanics 38%

Engineering of Materials 29%

Fluids 33%

Electricity and Magnetism 29%

Thermodynamics and Heat Transfer 44%

PM avg 50%

Overall avg 52.5%

I'm not quite sure how I did not pass. I thought the typical passing score is 50%, which I obtained. Does anyone know what the cut off score was? Any insight would help. Thanks.


----------



## wvgirl14 (Jan 18, 2009)

Your diagnostic looks good. I don't think anyone knows what the cut score is. I think the standard is 50-55%. It must have been more like 55% for you not to have passed. From what I calculate you got 65pts in the morning and 56pts. in the afternoon which leaves a total of 121pts. They always say shoot for 120 so they musted had a higher cut score this time around. I failed to, but I had 116 pts. You should definetly take it again you are mostly likely right on the edge.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jan 20, 2009)

wvgirl14 said:


> Your diagnostic looks good. I don't think anyone knows what the cut score is. I think the standard is 50-55%. It must have been more like 55% for you not to have passed. From what I calculate you got 65pts in the morning and 56pts. in the afternoon which leaves a total of 121pts. *They* always say shoot for 120 so they musted had a higher cut score this time around. I failed to, but I had 116 pts. You should definetly take it again you are mostly likely right on the edge.


Just curious who the "they" are that you refer to in your post? It seems like when ever I listen to "them", "they" steer me the wrong way. Shoot for 240 - don't just try and get enough to pass. No one knows the passing score except NCEES and *they* (the only "they" that matter) don't say what it is. Good luck!


----------



## wvgirl14 (Jan 20, 2009)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> Just curious who the "they" are that you refer to in your post? It seems like when ever I listen to "them", "they" steer me the wrong way. Shoot for 240 - don't just try and get enough to pass. No one knows the passing score except NCEES and *they* (the only "they" that matter) don't say what it is. Good luck!


To clarify: Most instructors and the FERM say the cut is usually around 120 pts. Your right Mike that no one knows what the cut score is except the NCEES and according to what state you take it in they may not go with what the NCEES set. From what I understand is it is up to the state. But that is neither here nor there. I agree with you, try to get the most points you possibly can. I am studying my but off to do just that the next time. I think I stated no one knew for sure what it is. I was just stating that most review courses and books (they) tell you it is around 50-55%. I think that is not to freak us (the ones taking and studying for the test ) out where we feel so overwhelmed that we can't possibly know everything and will never pass. Lets face it, there are alot of topics to cover, and most people are not familiar with everyone, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't study and prepare the best that you can. So study and shoot for the 240, just as Mike stated, don't worry with the cut score. I still think you were close, and definetely should take it again.


----------



## STEEL MAN (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree lets aim 100% for this exam, a slight difference would put us on the passing mark, me too im preparing for April 2009.


----------

